# rat fell! how to spot broken bones??



## baguettefrenzy (Jul 26, 2007)

Eek, my 6 month old rat just fell off the back of my recliner! It was about a 3 foot fall but it was over thick carpet. Right after she fell she scurried back and forth under the couch.. probably scared from the shock. When I put her back in her cage she leaped on the side and climbed her way to the top. 

How do I tell if she broke any bones? What should I look out for? I'm just wondering because even though she was running about, I know that rats will do a lot to conceal pain. Any tips would be great!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Let her calm down and then check to see how she is. If you notice limping (after her fall), hunched posture, puffy fur - these are common signs of pain to watch out for

Mind you though, 3ft isn't a high fall for rats - they are amazingly resilliant when it comes to things like this. I've had my rat fall from a shelf approx 6ft high and come out unscratched.

Chances are she'll be fine. Just keep an eye on her


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I know it's horrible, but rats have taken flying leaps from my own hands before, and probably fell from the same height, if not higher. They all turned out fine... physically that is. Who knows what kind of emotional damage falling like that might have caused them. A rat who's afraid of heights? Maybe.

Anyways, like Ration said she'll probably be fine, but keep an eye on her just in case.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Sami said:


> I know it's horrible, but rats have taken flying leaps from my own hands before, and probably fell from the same height, if not higher. They all turned out fine


Sevilla took quite a few suicide leaps from my shoulder (thought I'm only 5'3", not exactly tall) and hands during the first few weeks we were together, and she's no worse for the wear. If your rat doesn't seem in pain, then just put it down to youthful exuberance and resilience.


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I read somewhere that rats can handle 6ft. falls without any serious injury. Lucy took a leap off my shoulder and smacked the hard linoleum floor one day. I thought for sure she'd be hurt but it didn't phase the girl.... ok well lets just say Lucy isn't a jumper anymore  I have a feeling she was dropped on her head once or twice before this incident :lol:


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

My rat once suddelny just after falling down about 5 feet, run away somewhat limping, jumping and squeaking. My first thought vas a broken bone, but the rats mouth was covered with blood instead. I found out that legs are ok, but the rat has bitten its tongue.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a feeling your rats is fine. I had one fall once from the top of the Ferret Nation, which is over six feet and she was fine. I think it matters more on how they land than the distance, though, but three feet isn't bad at all.


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have the feeling that if they fall on their four feet they are always fine. If they cant land on ther feet or jump into something then there is a danger of braking bones.


----------

